# Casting lessons in the panhandle!



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

Don’t forget some bow time on your new skiff!!!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

The Orvis store does free beginner classes. Some info and a calendar here - https://stores.orvis.com/us/florida/sandestin


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t forget some bow time on your new skiff!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Skram said:


> The Orvis store does free beginner classes. Some info and a calendar here - https://stores.orvis.com/us/florida/sandestin


Yeah I might try that.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

i work at orvis sandestin part time and can say that the classes are pretty solid. There is no pressure put on you to buy anything and there is also a fly fishing 201 class. It teaches you more than casting so it's a pretty good well rounded course. The main thing is that it's free and worst case scenario if you don't like it then you spent some time throwing the rod around which most people need anyways so it's not a huge loss. My name is Reagan if you ever want to stop in. I am currently deployed, but I am headed back home friday.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Jim Penrod is an accredited FFI. instructor and does private lessons. Lives in Mexico Beach, his home survived the storm. PM if you want his number.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Jim Penrod is an accredited FFI. instructor and does private lessons. Lives in Mexico Beach, his home survived the storm. PM if you want his number.





tight_lines_fl said:


> i work at orvis sandestin part time and can say that the classes are pretty solid. There is no pressure put on you to buy anything and there is also a fly fishing 201 class. It teaches you more than casting so it's a pretty good well rounded course. The main thing is that it's free and worst case scenario if you don't like it then you spent some time throwing the rod around which most people need anyways so it's not a huge loss. My name is Reagan if you ever want to stop in. I am currently deployed, but I am headed back home friday.


I signed up for one this sat. So we will see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

And after Orvis, try the Panhandle Fly Fishing Club. They have a facebook page and some of the guys are accredited FFI instructors. You can always have bow time on my boat but I am not a good instructor. I can tell you if your cast sucks but not why. Same with your golf stroke. What kind of skiff are you getting? We missed at the last meet up.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Padre said:


> And after Orvis, try the Panhandle Fly Fishing Club. They have a facebook page and some of the guys are accredited FFI instructors. You can always have bow time on my boat but I am not a good instructor. I can tell you if your cast sucks but not why. Same with your golf stroke. What kind of skiff are you getting? We missed at the last meet up.


Hey I will take you up on your offer of some bow time as my Skimmer Skiff 16.6 will not be ready till around November. I went with The Skimmer Skiff 16.6 center console with 50hp Tohatsu. Let me know if you want to fish. I am pretty good on the pole as well so you can get some bow time. Also sorry I missed the last meet up. I had to work and could not take off due to manning issues. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

CPurvis said:


> I signed up for one this sat. So we will see how it goes. Thanks.


I may sign up for it as well and head over from Pensacola that morning; I am supposed to go to a Jamey Johnson concert the night before, so I am a little hesitant, as I may not feel up to the drive the next morning haha.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

derf1865 said:


> I may sign up for it as well and head over from Pensacola that morning; I am supposed to go to a Jamey Johnson concert the night before, so I am a little hesitant, as I may not feel up to the drive the next morning haha.


Well I didn't read the dates of the posts, did you already go @CPurvis ?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes. It is a very worth while class. It lasts around 1.5 hrs. Gave me alot of helpful info on stuff to practice. I would recommend it to someone brand new into it.


----------

